# Rick and Morty: Human Music



## Dragoneer (Feb 22, 2016)

I think I've listened to each of these probably upwards of 100 times (and I'm not even kidding). They're all so freakin' good.


----------



## Shinzu (Feb 22, 2016)

These are so good! I love them so much, especially the first remix ahaha.


----------



## Jafoob (Feb 28, 2016)

My man!


----------



## *Seamonkey*~wren (Mar 1, 2016)

Me and my partner say you gotta get Schwifty as often as we can! One of my favorite shows by far!!


----------



## Fern the Emotional Wolf (Mar 13, 2016)

I love all these songs so much! I'm actually really excited to see what songs they use in season 3.


----------



## Fern the Emotional Wolf (Mar 13, 2016)

And 


Fern the Emotional Wolf said:


> I love all these songs so much! I'm actually really excited to see what songs they use in season 3.


and see the remixes of them


----------



## *Seamonkey*~wren (Mar 14, 2016)

OH yea! Plus i mean the realness of the show really hits home, i have never identified more with such a crazy show!


----------



## Z-Mizz (Apr 8, 2016)

Yo! These are amazing!


----------

